# A Discussion of Opera since 1975



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I dabble in opera but try to listen periodically to newer operas. Also, in our 1980-2000 Listening Group we’re talking about selecting an opera to explore. I know and love Nixon in China. I’m wondering which operas you opera buffs feel are worthwhile since 1975? What are your thoughts on the contemporary opera scene?


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

I am listening to Messiaen's _Saint François d'Assise_ at the moment (composed from 1975 to 1983). Quite an experience! Minus the excessive use of "bird songs", I think it is a beautiful score, especially for the choral writing.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

Some that I have enjoyed:

L. Andriessen: Writing to Vermeer (1997-98)
Aldridge: Elmer Gantry (2007)
Benjamin: Written on Skin (2012)
Barry: The Importance of Being Earnest (2010)
Corigliano: The Ghosts of Versailles (1997)
Carlson: Anna Karenina (2007)
Desyatnikov: The Children of Rosenthal (2005)
Galijov: Ainadamar (2003-05)
Heggie: Moby Dick (2010)
Kokkonen: The Last Temptations(1972-75)
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre(1975-77)
Maw: Sophie's Choice(2002)
Sallinen: Kullervo(1986-88)
Saariaho: L'amour de Loin(1999-2000)

If I had to pick one it would be the Sallinen.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I think you can find some more suggestions here:

https://www.talkclassical.com/16411-contemporary-opera.html

If you love "Nixon in China", an easy recommendation is "Doctor Atomic":


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I'm not a fan of John Adams, but he has written a few operas, so I would explore those if you liked Nixon in China. Philip Glass is worth looking into as well. His most famous operas are the trilogy of historical figures. Akhanaten, Satyagraha (about Gandhi) and Einstein on the Beach.

My personal favourites would be:

*Thomas Ades*
Powder her Face
The Tempest
The Exterminating Angel

*George Benjamin*
Lessons in Love and Violence

*Harrison Birtwistle*
The Minotaur

*John Corigliano*
The Ghosts of Versailles

*Luigi Nono*
Prometeo

*Luciano Berio*
Outis

N.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

A while ago I looked at my favorite operas from every year since I was born. This is the list I came up with:

1975	Luigi Nono	Al gran sole carico d'amore
1976	Philip Glass	Einstein on the Beach
1977	Thea Musgrave	Mary, Queen of Scots
1978	Aribert Reimann	Lear
1979	Wolfgang Rihm	Jakob Lenz
1980	Philip Glass	Satyagraha
1981	Karlheinz Stockhausen	Donnerstag aus Licht
1982	Stephen Paulus	The Postman Always Rings Twice
1983	Olivier Messiaen	Saint François d'Assise
1984	Aribert Reimann	Die Gespenstersonate
1985	Dorothy Rudd Moore	Frederick Douglass
1986	Richard Meale	Voss
1987	John Adams	Nixon in China
1988	Mark-Anthony Turnage	Greek
1989	Dmitri N. Smirnov	Thel
1990	Judith Weir	The Vanishing Bridegroom
1991	John Adams	The Death of Klinghoffer
1992	Wolfgang Rihm	Die Eroberung von Mexico
1993	Philippe Boesmans	Reigen
1994	Steve Reich	The Cave
1995	Thomas Adès	Powder Her Face
1996	Tobias Picker	Emmeline
1997	Bright Sheng	The Silver River
1998	Jonathan Dove	Flight
1999	Hans Werner Henze	Wintermärchen
2000	Kaija Saariaho	L'Amour de Loin
2001	Tobias Picker	Thérèse Raquin
2002	Philip Glass	Galileo Galilei
2003	Osvaldo Golijov	Ainadamar
2004	Thomas Adès	The Tempest
2005	John Adams	Doctor Atomic
2006	Kaija Saariaho	Adriana Mater
2007	Hans Werner Henze	Phaedra
2008	Harrison Birtwistle	The Minotaur
2009	Rufus Wainwright	Prima Donna
2010	Jake Heggie	Moby-Dick
2011	Kevin Puts	Silent Night
2012	David T. Little	Dog Days
2013	Philip Glass	The Perfect American
2014	Laura Kaminsky	As One
2015	Jennifer Higdon	Cold Mountain
2016	Thomas Adès	The Exterminating Angel
2017	Mohammed Fairouz	The New Prince
2018	George Benjamin	Lessons in Love and Violence

I added one for 2018, but I don't have any answers for 2019 (or 2020). And, of course, I can't claim to have seen all operas from these years (and in some cases, haven't even managed to see my pick).


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

But, in short, I like a lot of contemporary opera. I work to seek it out. I find it amazing to watch an opera without knowing what is going to happen.

One opera that didn't quite make my list is _The Lighthouse_, by Peter Maxwell Davies, from 1980. There was a production by Opera Parallèle that I missed for some reason I can't remember (I lived in the Bay Area when they had this run). They have put video of their production up on YouTube; it's just over an hour long.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

mountmccabe said:


> A while ago I looked at my favorite operas from every year since I was born. This is the list I came up with:
> 
> 1975	Luigi Nono	Al gran sole carico d'amore
> 1976	Philip Glass	Einstein on the Beach
> ...


This list is very helpful!


----------

